# Best Drill Press



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in the market for a drill press and honestly, don't know a whole lot about them just yet. Most any would do for my immediate purposes, but I want it to be part of a state of the art home woodshop down the road so want to buy a high quality, versatile machine.

While I don't like to waste money for nothing, I admit that I do buy high quality tools when I think there is a difference. I am a SawStop, Festool, Snap On kind of consumer. So, I am not afraid to spend money provided I am getting something for it.

With that said, who is the the "elite class" of drill presses? Which brands are considered the top tier? I know there is never an agreement on "best" and furthermore, you can argue all day about what is "best for the money" but right now I would just like to know the best brands...after I learn more about them I will have to determine if the upgraded quality and features of brand X or Y is worth the increase in price.

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's the elite of elite drill presses for home shop use....

http://www.powermatic.com/Products.aspx?Part=1792800B

or 

http://www.deltamachinery.com/products/drilling-boring-machines/item/18-900l?category_id=2


The delta has a dual tilting table both side to side and front to back. It is a 16 speed drill press that requires you to move the belt for each speed.

The powermatic has variable speed without having to move the belts.

Both are 18 inch presses with 6 inches of quill travel. 

One more i'd consider would be the steel city press, I came very close to buying one before I found my used delta drill press. For about half the price of the powermatic, it's a great press. 

http://steelcitytoolworks.com/index.php/drill-presses/1-1-2-hp-17-variable-speed-drill-press.html

It's got a little smaller table....but I was planning a aux table anyhow.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Ryan-That was a very concise, specific, and direct answer! I couldn't have asked for a better response! Thanks so much!

I am still looking at them and figure out the features but does the Steel City have the same features you mentioned that the Powermatic and Delta have?

Does the Powermatic have the tilting table like the Delta? Correct me if I am wrong, but from some quick reading it sounds like most people would split on whether they liked Powermatic or Delta--is that a fair statement or is there a consensus winner?

Lastly, is it safe to say that Powermatic and Delta are (in general) "top tier" brands for most of their tools? Again, I know everyone has their strengths but are they typically playing ball in the elite class or does it completely vary with what tool you are discussing? Thanks again!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's safe to say powermatic is at the top of their class. Delta is a good brand, but it's had a spotty record on getting parts the last few years as the company has changed hands a few times. That said, I looked at the delta drill press and its a well built machine. 

The powermatic and steel city tables do not tip front to back. That said I don't know that it would be a deal breaker. 

The downside on the delta is that you physically have to change the belt to adjust speed, after owning a drill press with a reeves drive I don't know that id go back to having to move belts around.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The steel city has more power than either of the others

Steel city 1.5 hp

Delta .75 hp

Powermatic 1 hp 


The powermatic and steel city have variable speed reeves drives. 

The delta has a moveable belt with 16 speeds


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The table size and features are the exact opposite. 

Delta tilts on two axis. Large size 

Powermatic tilts on one axis. Large size 

Steel city. Tilts one axis and smaller size. 


All 3 have 6 inches of quill travel.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

sometimes... adjust-ability can be bad, its one more thing to be out of alignment. Theoretically you can angle the work piece to just about any angle with a single axis tilt. Might lose a little capacity but whatever.

but yeah... That powermatic would be nice, but that steelcity price tag is even nicer.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I had intended to buy the steel city after looking at it numerous times at a local woodworkers depot. It was well built, functioned flawlessly, and I could not justify the price difference to the powermatic. If money were no object maybe....but for the price the steel city was a great drill press.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Aside from the larger table (which I assume you can build an outfeed/augment for) is there any advantage to the Powermatic over the Steel City? I think I have ruled out the Delta so at this point am down to Powermatic or Steel City. I am not sure the larger table justifies doubling the price and going with the Powermatic. But, I am a novice and don't know how instrumental that table is to the use of the machine. I don't want to get it and wish for the next 20 years I hadn't skimped on a few hundred bucks.

Also, is Steel city a good brand that will hold up over time? I also don't want to get a few years in and have the Steel City machine sputtering while the Powermatic would still be going strong. 

Based on what I see at the moment, I lean towards the Steel City. I want to buy the more expensive one, but I haven't been convinced the Powermatic is worth the price increase just yet. Thanks for the help!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a 20" Jet drill press*

http://www.amazon.com/354170-JDP-20..._sbs_hi_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=03ZCHX0T7117AM45P106

Mine is NOT variable speed, 16 speeds I think. This one is a variable speed:
http://www.amazon.com/J-2223VS-20-inch-Variable-Speed-Drill/dp/B00389X52U

I use mine for really heavy duty holes in wood or metal.
I have a 15" Craftsman right next to it for smaller holes.
I have a Delta variable speed 12" which I use in the woodshop and the variable speed is a handy feature. I don't like changing belts much.

You might also check out Grizzly which is always a good bang for the buck:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-20-Floor-Drill-Press/G7948


What I have found in drill presses like many other tools, just one won't do. :no:
It takes a small, medium and large to cover all the drilling and hole sawing possibilities, so I wouldn't focus too much on trying to find the "perfect" one.....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, in regards to the table, you can either buy or build one of these....which is better than any stock table for wood working. 

http://www.amazon.com/Woodpeckers-P...=1417143697&sr=8-2&keywords=drill+press+table

There are some other differences...

The powermatic has a digital RPM readout to help you set your speed, the steel city just has an indicator by the lever to adjust the speed. 

The Steel City comes with a keyed chuck, the powermatic with a keyless chuck. I'm sure it's a good chuck, but I don't like keyless chucks on drill presses. I'd replace it with a good keyed chuck either way. 

The Steel City has a speed range of 500-2500 rpms, the Powermatic has a speed range of 250-3000. Win for the Powermatic here. 

Steel City is a fairly new brand on the market, but I've got a saw built by them and its been top notch. You'll see things on the powermatic like a smoother paint job, or fancier switch (the steel city uses the standard powertool paddle switch while the powermatic has a one off custom switch that doesn't see use on any of their other tools). I wouldn't have any issue having any of the steel city tools in my shop.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

for what its worth we are talking 20x14 vs 14x14. 

not a huge difference, Most of the stuff I drill in my crappy little benchtop press uses a vice, if I had the capacity of a floor press, wouldnt blink twice at building a little mdf support table.

Drill press upgrade is in my future, steel city looks like an easy choice.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

grizzly has less spindle travel. A notable difference I think... granted, Ive never drilled anything that deep, maybe I never needed to, certainly never could. All things equal, Ill take the 6".


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I looked at alot of drill presses before I got mine. Long quill travel was non negotiable so I was down to powermatic, delta, general international or Steel City. Grizzly, Baleigh, Craftsman, and Rikon all had less than 4 inches of quill travel. There is a Jet with 5 inches, but it was priced above the Steel city, and didn't really offer anything else. The General and Delta were both step pully speed adjustments, which I didn't want. So drill presses with Variable Speed and 6 inches of travel....you're down to two.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I wouldn't buy the delta because delta customer service sucks.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> I wouldn't buy the delta because delta customer service sucks.


Chances of ever needing customer service on a belt drive drill press are pretty slim. If you can get a good deal on one go for it.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

More great comments...thanks! It looks like there are some superior features on the powermatic but not sure it justifies the price or matters as far as functionality.

I do have one basic question that can give people a chuckle the day after thanksgiving--when they say they are 12", 13", 17" etc drill presses what does that mean? What is the inch number referring to specifically?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

SMLWinds said:


> More great comments...thanks! It looks like there are some superior features on the powermatic but not sure it justifies the price or matters as far as functionality.
> 
> I do have one basic question that can give people a chuckle the day after thanksgiving--when they say they are 12", 13", 17" etc drill presses what does that mean? What is the inch number referring to specifically?


The numbers refer to the throat depth, which is 1/2 the number. Basically the largest diameter of a disk that you can drill a hole in the center.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

That is what I was thinking based on what I read...thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Where are you located...I just saw that the woodworkers depot in Green Bay wi has the steel city on sale for 649


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Virginia


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well that's not going to help...


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Would have been nice though! If anyone finds either of them for a good price online or near virginia please let me know! I know prices can vary widely and I don't know exactly where to find the best prices.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

woodcraft has the SC for 699. (not sure if its a "sale", doesnt say it is, but Steelcity.com says its 799.)

Though the powermatic is definitely on sale this weekend, sale being a relative term, it is still $1200. I feel like I see 15-20% off sales fairly often for powermatic and jet on CPO anyway though.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the best bet will be locally as most of these items are heavy enough that freight offsets any discount. I'd go with the 699 at woodcraft.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

With regards to the Powermatic, I assume the one we have been talking about is this one listed for $1189 on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Powermatic-PM...266102&sr=1-1&keywords=powermatic+drill+press

What is the difference between that and this one (below) which is $1895 on Amazon? (they look pretty much the same to me except one has a "B" in the model number):

http://www.amazon.com/Powermatic-PM...266102&sr=1-1&keywords=powermatic+drill+press


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

And I assume this is the Steel City one, right?

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-City-To...266344&sr=1-4&keywords=steel+city+drill+press

One question: am I reading correctly that the Powermatic is 18" while the Steel City is 17"? Not that one inch necessarily matters that much, but just making a comparison. Thanks!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The two powermatic listings are the same, and yes, that's the steel city.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Chances of ever needing customer service on a belt drive drill press are pretty slim. If you can get a good deal on one go for it.


True, but I don't like to support a company that won't help me. Now after I said that I have a delta planer that does a super job.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

So for various reasons expanding my wood working tool collection got put on the back burner for the last year and I never purchased a drill press. However, I am back in the market for one.

Does anyone have any further opinions or recommendations on what I should consider? Again, money is really not an issue--I am looking for quality above all else.

Please let me know any further opinions or if anyone has made changes to their model over the last year. Thanks!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, since you started this thread Steel City has gone out of business, so it's a good thing you didn't buy that one. 

My "hopefully-someday" drill press is the Powermatic. I don't get too hung up on specs, but after playing around with them, the Grizzly,
Jet, Shop Fox, the Powermatic just feels better. Smoother action, looks to be built quite well. One nice thing for me at least, you can screw in the handles on both sides, so you can operate it with your left hand if you're a lefty like I am.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I probably would have figured that out but obviously great information to know! I guess I was trying to talk myself in the Steel City one because it was cheaper and I didn't want to think I was spending more money for a name brand on but I knew Powermatic was (to quote their slogan) the gold standard.

I think I'm pretty settled on Powermatic....Steel City being out of the picture makes that one relatively easy. If anyone has another suggestion, I'm happy to entertain it though!


----------



## powerhandtoolset (Jun 22, 2018)

There was a time people were using the rotary machine for drilling benefits but the time has gone and now the idea of drilling has completely changed. Now in the market, there were plenty of benchtop drill presses it is rarely difficult to choose the best in it because the buyer itself will confuse a lot. And due to the confusion itself, we will be going up with a one which may not be a good choice. So I will research a lot before getting into the choice. When I was looking I look into design, construction, features, variable speed, versatility etc. 
Here are some important best drill pickups from my analysis:
1. WEN 4212 10-Inch Variable Speed Drill Press
2. Delta 18-900L 18-Inch Laser Drill Press
3. Genesis GDP1005A 10" Drill Press
4. EuroTool Small Benchtop Drill Press 
5. Palmgren 10" Bench Step Pulley Drill Press


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I am late to the game, the Powermatic is the brand for sure. but, I am into the older models. there is a following of the older pm's.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

If I had plenty of money I would buy the new Nova drill press. It is awsome.

https://www.cpooutlets.com/nova-580...fK06dDLN0efcsbjBF_Z5Uqy7Tn2XwUHAaAi6HEALw_wcB


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I would imagine drill presses have improved significantly since this thread was started back in 2014. The addition of features like led readouts, digital speed control, etc. makes comparing what was available 4 years ago to what is available today truly apples to oranges.


----------

